# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Жизнь стандартна и шаблонна. От этого ну никуда не уйти.

## P_DA

Я ненавижу стандартизированную жизнь
- окончи школу с золотой медалью и все будет ОК
- окончи универ с красным дипломом и се будет ОК
- найди работу по професии и горбаться там до конца своих дней и все будет ОК
- повстречайся с парнем выйди замуж и все будет ОК
- роди ребенка и все будет ОК
- к годам 30 ( если вы не преуспели на говно-работе) накопи на Турции и пусть твоя семья почувствует себя королями
- после окончания твоим чадом школы пахай на институт
- после отдай кучу бабла на свадьбу детеныша чтобы угодить всем родственникам, чтобы они сказали " Хорошую свадьбу Ивановы сыграли"
- если твой детеныш имеет совесть и не имеет денег, то он уедет на съемную квартиру/комнату, а если нет ютитесь все здесь
- после чатый походы в местную поликлинику потому что организм устает тупо работать всю жизнь и что-то отказывает
- пенсия
- отмучился
Не хочу такой средне-статистический расклад. И я стараюююсь. Честно. Но у меня ниичего не получается. Пока. Надеюсь получится дальше. Но все так сложно устроено, а я слишком проста. Ненавижу.

----------


## brus-nika

а чего бы ты хотела? Как должна выглядеть твоя жизнь в идеале? Реальная жизнь.

----------


## P_DA

В этом и заключается моя проблема. Я не знаю чего я хочу, и меня не устраивает моя жизнь. И я вижу что у большей части людей так все и идет. не хочу быть этой частью.

----------


## Гражданин

> Я ненавижу стандартизированную жизнь
> - окончи школу с золотой медалью и все будет ОК
> - окончи универ с красным дипломом и се будет ОК
> - найди работу по професии и горбаться там до конца своих дней и все будет ОК
> - повстречайся с парнем выйди замуж и все будет ОК
> - роди ребенка и все будет ОК
> - к годам 30 ( если вы не преуспели на говно-работе) накопи на Турции и пусть твоя семья почувствует себя королями
> - после окончания твоим чадом школы пахай на институт
> - после отдай кучу бабла на свадьбу детеныша чтобы угодить всем родственникам, чтобы они сказали " Хорошую свадьбу Ивановы сыграли"
> ...


 Надо во время всего этого стараться получать удовльствие. Возможно одна из духовных практик тебе поможет изабвится от страха перед жизнью. Попробуй почитать Джона Шермана. Погугли. Я сейчас слушаю в формате аудиокниги.

----------


## P_DA

Не подумайте что я постоянно нахожусь в состоянии негативного настроя. Я девушка очень позитивная. И никто из моих знакомых, никогда бы не подумал что я посетитель подобных сайтов. Но, это все поглощает меня. И со временем и все чаще об этом задумываюсь. Жизнь. Мир. Несправедливость . Я понимаю что мы не в силах это изменить. Но мне так хочется.. Настолько сильно, что я не могу с этим мириться. Но я настолько слаба. Что в какой-то степени ненавижу себя. Вот казалось бы..Я обожаю животных, и видя голодных бродяг на улице постоянно расстраиваюсь. Так что мне мешает взять себя в руки, начать работать, найти единомышленников, волонтеров, да тех же самых инвесторов и открыть приют ?? Проблема лишь во мне. Моя ошибка - хочу глобальных перемен. По мелочи, меня не устраивает.

----------


## Игорёк

Шаблоны сформированы годами. В какой-то временной период и в каждом индивидуальном случае они мугут быть разными, но смысл везде один и тот же - встть на ноги и дать толчек следующему поколению. Смена такого режима привела бы к вымиранию человечества, расс, этнических групп и т.д.

----------


## June

Можно порвать шаблон. Например, сесть в тюрьму)

----------


## P_DA

Порвать  шаблон режимом)

----------


## P_DA

Эта мысль железно аргументирована.   Но ничего не вымрет, лишь потому что больший процент населения все устраивает. Именно в этом плане.

----------


## rainbow walker

> В этом и заключается моя проблема. Я не знаю чего я хочу, и меня не устраивает моя жизнь. И я вижу что у большей части людей так все и идет. не хочу быть этой частью.


 очень хорошо вас понимаю в этом.
я когда начинаю этим страдать особо сильно, придумываю всякое.
например сейчас нахожу объявления о волотерских вакансиях где-нибудь в Индии или на Мадагаскаре) там нужны люди для работы в библиотеках, жилье предоставляется, местные жители кормят за 15-20$ в месяц. доброжелательная обстановка, все тебе рады, интересная природа, куча новых впечатлений.
но страшновато.
в итоге эта мысль у меня переходит в список "непонятные мечты", так и не попадая в "планы".
потому что я понимаю что сил у меня хватает только чтобы себя кое-как обеспечить здесь, а на переезд и общение их нет совсем. у меня с психикой так плохо, что в любой момент я могу оказаться не в состоянии разговаривать и делать элементарные вещи.

бывает еще всякие варианты приходят в голову, но все разбивается от того, что я далеко не нормальный человек. мне не доступно многие из того, что могут психически здоровые люди. депра, страхи и соматика с ними связанная просто не дают ничего сделать. ужасное ощущение, будто живешь с пудовой гирей на шее.

что касается вас, то вы наверно в гораздо лучшем положении, надо просто поискать свои варианты такого "безумия". они легко находятся если вы вспоминаете что вы любите делать.
живя в России легко забыть, что в мире огромная куча возможностей.

----------


## June

> все тебе рады, интересная природа


 Там и инфекции очень интересные и неизвестные нашему иммунитету. Ну и желательно иметь желудок, устойчивый к острой пище.

----------


## rainbow walker

я осторожна всегда с этим. бывало так, что вокруг меня все заразились какой-то хренью, а я нет. так что меня это особо не пугает.
друг моих родителей живет в Индии по полгода. пока все в порядке.

----------


## P_DA

О..Мечты о путешествиях. Моя мечта Амстердам) Однажды я даже смоделировала ситуацию как я бросаю все и уезжаю. Это было что-то типа эссе. Я писала "взахлеб" . Но даже в своей писанине я не смогла уехать. Грусто)

----------


## June

Прикольно. У меня даже мечты о какой-либо жизни нет.

----------


## P_DA

Я думаю что о лучшей жизни все таки есть..Даже если очень глубоко

----------


## June

> Я думаю что о лучшей жизни все таки есть..Даже если очень глубоко


 Не, раньше были, сейчас нет. Бывают состояния сознания, когда вообще всё, что ты можешь себе представить, ассоциируется только с болью. У меня раньше такое бывало только во время болезни при очень высокой температуре, а сейчас почти всегда. Хотя, может я снова болею чем-нибудь, не знаю.

----------


## P_DA

Как то читала статью что "какие-то там ученые" доказали что душа человека весит 21 грамм

----------


## P_DA

А жаль..(

----------


## Dementiy

> А жаль..(


 Ну зато есть сознание.
И "разоблачить" его пока что не удалось (см. основной вопрос философии).

А у сознания есть еще и особые состояния.
С ними вообще глухо.  :Smile:

----------


## Нерадивый

Надо бы с этих 126 тыщ налог на доходы снять и раздать христианам...
Душа есть, кстати. Правильное высшее образование никак не мешает это осознать.
Ну, не 21 грамм она весит...

----------


## Rum

> Не хочу такой средне-статистический расклад. И я стараюююсь. Честно. Но у меня ниичего не получается. Пока. Надеюсь получится дальше. Но все так сложно устроено, а я слишком проста. Ненавижу.


 Как поётся в одной из любимых песен Сатана Печёт Блины:
"стань бомжом, и путешествуй
от скамейки до подъезда,
от подъезда до подвала,
чтобы жизнь в тебе играла,
чтобы жизнь в тебе бурлила,
стань бомжом, импровизируй.
делай то, что хочешь ты,
кайф лови от нищеты"

----------


## P_DA

с сегодняшнего дня ищу работу, поставила цель. для ее осуществления нужны деньги. надеюсь все получится, и я вылезу с этого дерьмо-состояния.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Я ненавижу стандартизированную жизнь
> - окончи школу с золотой медалью и все будет ОК
> - окончи универ с красным дипломом и се будет ОК
> - найди работу по професии и горбаться там до конца своих дней и все будет ОК
> - повстречайся с парнем выйди замуж и все будет ОК
> - роди ребенка и все будет ОК
> - к годам 30 ( если вы не преуспели на говно-работе) накопи на Турции и пусть твоя семья почувствует себя королями
> - после окончания твоим чадом школы пахай на институт
> - после отдай кучу бабла на свадьбу детеныша чтобы угодить всем родственникам, чтобы они сказали " Хорошую свадьбу Ивановы сыграли"
> ...


 не такой это и плохой расклад институт, ребёнок, семья, работа по профессии. 
Можно прожить шаблонно, но счастливо. Всё зависит от двух людей от их избалованности жизнью. Если ты займёшь пассивную роль, то у вас будет всё тухло и скучно. Потом не шаблонны ли твои желания, понятия счастья, яхта, богатый муж, карьера?

----------


## P_DA

а с чего ты взял что мои желания такие?.. меня это вообще не интересует=\

----------


## Кирилллл

> а с чего ты взял что мои желания такие?.. меня это вообще не интересует=\


 я не с чего не взял, я вопрос задал. Просто каким тогда тебе видится счастье если не дом семья работа по специальности?

----------


## Rum

> не такой это и плохой расклад институт, ребёнок, семья, работа по профессии. 
> Можно прожить шаблонно, но счастливо. Всё зависит от двух людей от их избалованности жизнью. Если ты займёшь пассивную роль, то у вас будет всё тухло и скучно. Потом не шаблонны ли твои желания, понятия счастья, яхта, богатый муж, карьера?


 Согласна.
И насчёт пассивности определённо. Можно вносить в свою жизнь свежие краски и она не будет казаться такой уж шаблонной, но дело в том, что я неспроста дала цитату выше про бомжей  :Big Grin: .
Часто люди бояться уйти, например, с ненавистной работы, боятся, что ничего не найдут другого, и вот без конца ноют и ноют, ноют. И идти туда не хотят и вообще мучаются. А что-то изменить бояться. 
Ну,  вообще лень, безынициативность и страх перемен - прямая дорога в шаблонную, стандартную жизнь)

----------


## Нерадивый

> Предъяви научное доказательство, иначе существование души приравнивается к существованию деда мороза.


 Пфф!
Если приравнивается, то я поразмыслю над таким духовным подвигом, как стать, ради тебя, Дедом Морозом: набрать ещё кредитов, зато переехать на Север, отрастить ненакладную длинную бороду (сложнее всего! особенно, заставить её поседеть), обзавестись оленьей упряжкой, кормиться заработками с новогодних приглашений, но игрушки изготавливать самостоятельно и раздавать даром... впрочем, если есть вай-фай - что в определении Деда Мороза противоречит его праву зарабатывать программированием 1Ски на аутсорсе? (и всё равно, получается духовный подвиг: нынешняя урезанная зарплата, с которой сейчас бегу, будет казаться золотыми горами северному аутсорсеру)...
Весь вопрос в том, сможешь ли ты последовательным и честным в своём приравнивании?

Что же касается научных доказательств, могут быть логические доказательства и опытные доказательства; душу можно доказывать как ноумен и как феномен. Как феномен, душа проявляет себя в посмертном опыте и в опыте духовного взаимодействия с другими людьми. Посмертный опыт я тебе никак не передам на интернет-форуме, да ещё и через луковичный роутинг - ты же не будешь рассказывать, как "на ютубе всё это уже опровергли"? :-))
Или атеисты всё-таки настолько полемически настроены, что недоступность доказательства в формате ютюба - или даже существование доказательства эмпирической НЕДОКАЗУЕМОСТИ какого-либо аспекта, непременно засчитают за слив, приравняют к опровержению? Тогда ведь, к примеру, и теорема Ферма, которую доказал Перельман, выходит опровержением одной аксиомы: ведь доказано же именно то, что ту аксиому доказать нельзя...
По эмпирике духовного взаимодействия, равно как и ноуменального обоснования реальности духовного опыта (через наблюдаемый факт признания существования "другого", который отличается от внечеловеческого мира тем, что он заведомо "как я" - как одного из объективных законов функционирования человеческого сознания), высказался Семён Людвигович Франк: http://modernlib.ru/books/semen_fran...st_i_chelovek/ - ещё во введении к книге. Всю книгу читать не придётся в поисках доказательства, и даже половину.
Я пока сам не дочитал, но раздела 1 главы 1 достаточно.
Вот только иллюстрация у Франка там, во введении, формально подпадает под Закон Годвина. :-)
Ну, тебя это сильно напрягает? Скажи, тогда мне придётся набросать других иллюстраций, хотя это изнурительно - и мельче, чем духовный подвиг :-)

----------


## Dementiy

Ну что, хлопцы, блеснули своими научными познаниями?  :Smile: 
А теперь начните, как принято в настоящей науке, с определений основных понятий.

Итак.
1. Душа, это.... ?

----------


## Unity

...Маленькая и условно-выделенная "часть" мирового разума, окунувшегося (скуки ради) в сон, в изумительный каскад ярчайших галлюцинаций, - кои "мы" воспринимаем жизнью...
Смысл души - "погибнуть", устранив иллюзию бытия себя...
Но у людей есть страсти и желания, всевозможные идеи "истине" - посему все превращается в кошмар, коий и приводит каждого из нас Сюда, на страницы форума...
Душа - это Идея, - равно как и личность - и смерть смывает наши заблуждения...

----------


## Нерадивый

А я тут затаился, потому что всё жду, когда Патрон преподнесёт мне попперовский критерий фальсифицируемости, на мой "научный аргумент". Хотя есть законы логики, по которым, логика вообще ничего не может окончательно опровергнуть (см. парадокс Куайна, если не ошибаюсь) - но из этого не следует, что логические аргументы вообще научно несостоятельны.

Касательно души.
Православный словарь определяет так:



> бессмертное духовное начало в человеке, сообщающее жизнь телу.


 С учётом того, что "духовный" можно определить через понятие "дух", в свою очередь, растолковываемое (там же), как 



> философское понятие, означающее невещественное начало, в отличие от вещественного, материального.


 ,
и с тем уточнением, что "бессмертное" в определении души - не атрибут, а неотъемлемое свойство (душа бессмертна, как нельзя убить вирус, или как бессмертна идея, в этом тоже раскрывается природа души, а не так, чтобы это был подспудно постулируемый тезис, дабы избежать доказательств: душа, мол, бессмертна - а почему? - а по определению! которое мы сами только что дали), меня это определение вполне устраивает. Для философии.

А в теологии,насколько я смею самостоятельно рассуждать, душа - это базовое понятие. Вроде "точки" в эвклидовой геометрии: точку нельзя определить никак. Как и "прямая". Через точку  и прямую можно определить всё остальное, а они сами - никак не определяются.
И те доказательства, которые приводятся в пользу "души" - на самом деле, приводятся в пользу правомерности теологии в целом - как науки, оперирующей такими базовыми понятиями, как "Душа", "Дух", "Бог".

----------


## Dementiy

> бессмертное духовное начало в человеке, сообщающее жизнь телу.


 Из этого определения я могу сделать следующие выводы:
1. Душа есть только у человека (у животных нет).
2. Без души человек жить не может (ибо нет того, что будет сообщать жизнь телу).
3. Душа существовала до нашего рождения (ибо бессмертна).

Я не отношу себя к атеистам, но такие выводы кажутся очень и очень спорными.
Непонятно, как быть с детьми, дикарями, больными синдромом дауна, впадающими в маразм стариками и т.д. и т.п.
Непонятно, как это животные умудряются всю жизнь проводить без души, а вот человек и минуты протянуть не может.
Непонятно, почему бессмертная душа существует в форме человеческого тела и как она с ним связана.

Другими словами, таким определением вы заранее ставите себя в уязвимое положение.
Может все таки стоит уточнить этот термин?

----------


## сама не виность

привет ребят!все чаще я встречаю людей и подобные сайты о смерти,и удивляюсь...все говорят как им сложно жить в этом мире и т.д,но не кто не задумовался что не для этого мама вас рожала не для этого воспитывали заботились и любили.Поймите что да может тебе и станет легче когда ты умрешь но сколько вы погубите людей ,близких людей что любят вас и что не смогут пережить вашей смерти.Ведь они не виноваты что вам так плохо.

----------


## BAIKER

> привет ребят!все чаще я встречаю людей и подобные сайты о смерти,и удивляюсь...все говорят как им сложно жить в этом мире и т.д,но не кто не задумовался что не для этого мама вас рожала не для этого воспитывали заботились и любили.Поймите что да может тебе и станет легче когда ты умрешь но сколько вы погубите людей ,близких людей что любят вас и что не смогут пережить вашей смерти.Ведь они не виноваты что вам так плохо.


  Это порой и тормозит,верно говоришь но бывает так что никому и не нужен вовсе

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ничего, поплачут  и перестанут. Фальшивыми, пьяными слезами.

----------


## Простоя

> Как то читала статью что "какие-то там ученые" доказали что душа человека весит 21 грамм


 А другие ученые спекулировали, что вес, который теряется во время предсмертной агонии, уходит через быстрое дыхание. Видите ли, они проводили опыт: ставили человека на сверхчувствительные весы. Замеряли его вес до... Потом заставляли его сильно дышать и напрягать все мышцы какое-то время (неск минут, что ли). Потом опять замеряли вес его. Он терял вес после таких упражнений. То же самое случается с весом, когда человек очень сильно нервничает. Потому нервные часто такие худые.

----------


## Простоя

> 1. Душа, это.... ?


 Пусть будет психика, для начала.
Надеюсь, что такое психика не надо объяснять? 
А то если что - Википедия в помощь  :Smile:  Главное по пути не угодить на сайт психосекты какой-нибудь.

----------

